# TERRORHORSE in TORONTO



## eleven59 (Aug 13, 2008)

*UPDATE!*







Terrorhorse will be playing in Toronto on October 18th! We're headlining the show, which should be cool.

We're also headlining here in London on Halloween and that's going to be an epic night. Should be a good size crowd, and we're likely to have some sort of wacky costumes  

At any rate, we've got our 5 songs, and might have a new song or two by then as well, so come out and see us! 

Not sure if we'll have t-shirts by then, probably not, but we're hoping we might for Halloween.


----------



## darren (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking for a band to add to either gig?


----------



## adamgiroux (Aug 14, 2008)

i'll definitely go to the one in london.. i'll see if i can go to the toronto one too... 

...and i'll go ahead and repeat what darren said, cuz my band just got a new bassist and i'm getting a lot more gear soon so we're really itchin to play! 


adam


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 14, 2008)

It'd be kickass to get both of your bands on either show, but I'm not sure how much say we have in the Toronto show, and the Halloween show's fully booked as far as I know, but we can definitely try to set something up. Maybe a show here, and one in Toronto with all three of us?


----------



## budda (Aug 14, 2008)

so, how're you getting me to TO that night?


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 15, 2008)

If there are slots open then I can bring either Symbionic or Bride of the Monster to play it. If not, I'll be there anyway!


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 15, 2008)

budda said:


> so, how're you getting me to TO that night?



I'm not  Seriously though, we barely have enough seats for band members when we load all our gear in  There may end up being a carpool or something happening with people from London going to the show. Maybe.


----------



## budda (Aug 15, 2008)

you have friends who can drive, surely.. set something up


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 15, 2008)

budda said:


> you have friends who can drive, surely.. set something up



Closer to the date of the show, start asking around our Facebook group/page, hopefully someone will be road-tripping it. If my brother's going he'll probably drive you and Laura and whoever else.


----------



## budda (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## eleven59 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like the show will be at the Siesta Nouveaux


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump with poster/info!


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

good! now get me a ride out


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

budda said:


> good! now get me a ride out



Get your own damn ride  Start organizing a carpool amongst London fans of ours, and get Laura in on the deal if you can. 

I'm too busy worrying about getting the band and our gear there


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll try to talk heather into it


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw Dismata last night and I'm psyched to be playing with them. They put on an excellent show and are super tight, yet another reason for people to come to this show!

http://www.myspace.com/dismata


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, we're working on a new song (based around the last demo I posted in the recording section, but it's now 7 minutes long  ) that should be ready by this show, and if not, definitely in time for Halloween at the Embassy in London.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 13, 2008)

Show is this Saturday! Come check us out, and make sure you catch Dismata, they're amazing.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Show is TONIGHT!  Come check us out, and make sure you catch the other bands too!


----------



## budda (Oct 18, 2008)

rock 'em dead!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 19, 2008)

We did!  

That was a killer show, though small. It was fun as hell.


----------

